# KSW 12 Pudzianowski vs Najman Video



## snakerattle79 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

When is the fight.. american time?


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

its just over. reminded me of lesnars first fight.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

What a f*cking joke.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

Curious to what was said in the post fight interview.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I just watched this, i think he should stick to strong man. Hes an absolute beast however he just looked like he lacked technique, i mean those kicks........


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

"He won the fight in 44 seconds by Hulk Smash"



LMFAO. This from his wikipedia.


----------



## FightOfTheNight (Sep 23, 2009)

Woeful.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

What happened in the fight? Did he really win in under a minute?



Why is everyone saying he was awful if he won that quick?


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> I just watched this, i think he should stick to strong man. Hes an absolute beast however he just looked like he lacked technique, i mean those kicks........


He didn't look good, but give him a break. It's his first MMA fight. Amateur..professional.. anything. And he won in less than a minute. He doesn't deserve high expectations but let's just watch his progression and see what happens.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> What happened in the fight? Did he really win in under a minute?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is everyone saying he was awful if he won that quick?


He ran at the guy with low kicks and got him to the ground, then hammer fisted/punched him to a TKO. He completely over matched this guy.

I think the only thing this proves is that he did look pretty pumped up to fight and seems to have enough killer instinct to compete in this sport. 

I don't know how any of you can be so down on him after watching him fight for 43 seconds..


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Im a huge fan of him and love watching strongman which is why i said what i said. I would hate to see him stop strongman in order to pursue a career in mma, thats all.

I am taking nothing away from him, he won his first fight and didnt take a shot which is good however id rather see him in strongman. If hes serious about mma then he is going to have to cut weight and in order to that he will have to stop competing in strongman which i dont wanna see


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> Im a huge fan of him and love watching strongman which is why i said what i said. I would hate to see him stop strongman in order to pursue a career in mma, thats all.


Ah alright, your initial post was sort of annoying but this makes sense.


I've had high hopes for Mariusz and I'm PUMPED to see him in MMA finally. He's going to wreck fools, that's for sure.


----------



## FightOfTheNight (Sep 23, 2009)

There's no doubt he has power but it was obvious the guy he was fighting (who was a boxer) had never been kicked in the legs before, and he outweighed him by about 50lbs. 

You'd have to see the kicks for yourself but he had absolutely no technique, and at one point was just running around the ring after him. It was the type of thing you'd expect to see in a drunken street fight.

It was comical, but embarrassing at the same time.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Ah alright, your initial post was sort of annoying but this makes sense.
> 
> 
> I've had high hopes for Mariusz and I'm PUMPED to see him in MMA finally. He's going to wreck fools, that's for sure.


Im being critical because i have actually watched him for the past 6 years compete in strongman bro and dont wanna see him leave the sport. Its like Hulk Hogan leaving wrestling lol


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Besides putting his hands way down the kicks don't look that bad - it took Lesnar like 4 pro fights to throw a kick. 


I think he looks very promising.


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> Im a huge fan of him and love watching strongman which is why i said what i said. I would hate to see him stop strongman in order to pursue a career in mma, thats all.


Is that the reason he retired? I thought he just had enough, and wanted to do something different.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

G0K0S said:


> Is that the reason he retired? I thought he just had enough, and wanted to do something different.


I guess it could be. The problem with what he did is that its full time, as is mma. He could never do strongman and mma. The more muscle he has the slower he is however in strong man he needs that mass to do what he does. Its a shame he cant do both


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> I guess it could be. The problem with what he did is that its full time, as is mma. He could never do strongman and mma. The more muscle he has the slower he is however in strong man he needs that mass to do what he does. Its a shame he cant do both



I think Mariusz is the faster Strongman around, I dunno how much faster he's going to get by losing some muscle.


BTW what did he weigh in for this fight? I heard it was like 285?


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

43 seconds into his career and he has a finisher named - "Hulk Smash"..too funny...but what a physical speciman he could pick up Arnold and Sylvester in each hand and smash their heads together. Can hear Rogan now "he has a real underrated hulk smash" Kimbo better watch out...


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

lol From his wiki "Win, 1–0 ,Marcin Najman, Submission (Zulu'd)"


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think Mariusz is the faster Strongman around, I dunno how much faster he's going to get by losing some muscle.
> 
> 
> BTW what did he weigh in for this fight? I heard it was like 285?


There was a dude a few years back on the worlds strongest man who could run 100 meters in 10. something seconds which is insane if you consider how big they are. Im not sure, i watched the weigh ins on youtube but i couldnt make out what the guy was saying. I think he will lose muscle mass now if hes serious about mma and try for the ufc. Plus that should increase his gas tank as those muscles really do drain you out. I think in a few years we could see in the ufc and believe me he will be stronger than anything the ufc will ever see.

Apparently he was wrestling with super heavyweight polish wrestlers and his brute strength was enough to take down actual wrestlers and hold them there. Still very early in his career tho, hopefully his next fight will be against someone whos closer to his size


----------



## HCbreaker (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't look bad, has promise.

Btw, why did the ref freak out and tackle mariusz? i mean breaking them up physically is enough, you dont have to run at the guy like hes plowing your sister.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> BTW what did he weigh in for this fight? I heard it was like 285?


125.8 kg ...277ish lbs. I imagine cutting to 265 would be a formality for him


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

mudpie said:


> 125.8 kg ...277ish lbs. I imagine cutting to 265 would be a formality for him


Oh wow, +rep. During his strongman days he weighed around 310 pounds. He didnt seem to look any smaller today


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

H-Deep said:


> There was a dude a few years back on the worlds strongest man who could run 100 meters in 10. something seconds which is insane if you consider how big they are. Im not sure, i watched the weigh ins on youtube but i couldnt make out what the guy was saying. I think he will lose muscle mass now if hes serious about mma and try for the ufc. Plus that should increase his gas tank as those muscles really do drain you out. I think in a few years we could see in the ufc and believe me he will be stronger than anything the ufc will ever see.
> 
> Apparently he was wrestling with super heavyweight polish wrestlers and his brute strength was enough to take down actual wrestlers and hold them there. Still very early in his career tho, hopefully his next fight will be against someone whos closer to his size



I know a lot of the time in MMA, a ton of muscle = low muscle/cardio endurance... but Mariusz will most likely have some of the BEST muscular endurance in MMA. 

As long as he remembers to breath he shouldn't have any issues with his current build.




HCbreaker said:


> Didn't look bad, has promise.
> 
> Btw, why did the ref freak out and tackle mariusz? i mean breaking them up physically is enough, you dont have to run at the guy like hes plowing your sister.


LMFAO, then he like, sunk into Mariusz' body and couldn't get up. Awkward.



mudpie said:


> 125.8 kg ...277ish lbs. I imagine cutting to 265 would be a formality for him



Thanks! +Repped. That's the tiniest cut ever and he's already stronger than any HW.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL, this fight was awesome. Puzianowski's leg kicks looked pretty lethal. I agree Pudz would have great muscular endurance, but I don't know if he has enough time to really make it in MMA. 

I'd like to see him move to the states and train with some top guys, though, that'd be rad.


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of power, but little technique. I'd say he has a lot of work to do. 

His calves are thick as shit though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> LOL, this fight was awesome. Puzianowski's leg kicks looked pretty lethal. I agree Pudz would have great muscular endurance, but I don't know if he has enough time to really make it in MMA.
> 
> I'd like to see him move to the states and train with some top guys, though, that'd be rad.


I was thinking about the time thing to, but if Randy has taught us anything, it's that older athletes in amazing shape can do just as great in MMA.

Plus Mariusz isn't weathered or old at all compared to say, Nogeuira, who is much younger. I really think age in MMA has to do with condition and the amount of battles you've been in. For example, 3 fights with Fedor age you about 200 years. :thumb02:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I was thinking about the time thing to, but if Randy has taught us anything, it's that older athletes in amazing shape can do just as great in MMA.
> 
> Plus Mariusz isn't weathered or old at all compared to say, Nogeuira, who is much younger. I really think age in MMA has to do with condition and the amount of battles you've been in. For example, 3 fights with Fedor age you about 200 years. :thumb02:


He may not be weathered(which he arguably is), but he hasn't been grappling since he was 5 years old, like Couture and Nog. You can't really compare Couture, someone coming from an olympic greco-roman background, so somelike like Mariusz, who doesn't really come from any martial arts background. You can count the karate or whatever, but come on -_-


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

wukkadb said:


> He may not be weathered(which he arguably is), but he hasn't been grappling since he was 5 years old, like Couture and Nog. You can't really compare Couture, someone coming from an olympic greco-roman background, so somelike like Mariusz, who doesn't really come from any martial arts background. You can count the karate or whatever, but come on -_-



I dunno, it's the same karate that GSP accredits his striking to.


That's sort of like saying "Sure Randy's been grappling since he was five, but he's never had to do a sport that involved a ton of muscular endurance, so he'll never last."


Mariusz has the hardest part of the sport, endurance, already taken care of.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno, it's the same karate that GSP accredits his striking to.
> 
> 
> That's sort of like saying "Sure Randy's been grappling since he was five, but he's never had to do a sport that involved a ton of muscular endurance, so he'll never last."
> ...


Come on, wrestling, especially at the Olympic level, definitely requires a great amount of "muscular endurance." 

Here is a link to GSP's first pro MMA fight. You can't even compare their karate or stand up to one another... 

Mariuz is a big, strong ass guy, who would be scary as hell for anyone to fight, but he has a pretty limited amount of skill.


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

H-Deep said:


> Oh wow, +rep. During his strongman days he weighed around 310 pounds. He didnt seem to look any smaller today


yeah, I was wondering what would happen with the weight. dropping so low, I guess he's looking at fighting in strikeforce or ufc (with a 265 limit) as opposed to some of the other orgs. I'd say he's here to stay...


----------



## kieranm (Oct 28, 2009)

he should fight bob sapp at super heavyweight to see if he can hang around with a big guy


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, he kicked the sh** out of him... Literally \

Good stuff, I hope to see him continue to progress.


----------



## fosure (Dec 10, 2009)

*Mariusz Pudzianowski Strong man wins MMA debut*

Mariusz Pudzianowski Makes His MMA Debut On Friday night in Poland, longtime strongman competitor Mariusz Pudzianowski entered the MMA arena for the first time at KSW 12, defeating his opponent, fellow Pole Marcin Najman, via submission due to strikes in the first minute of round one. 

http://www.buddhasport.com/community/strongman


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mariusz Pudzianowski debut match*

For those of you that haven't seen, here it is:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSs06iGpABA

Pretty sloppy fighting, but it's his first fight. His kicks were rocking that guy, if this dude became more technical and methodical he could make a huge impact on the MMA scene.

What are your thoughts? Mariusz should have been on the heavyweights season haha


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

He still needs to drop 20 pounds to make HW in the US. That might be hard for someone as cut as him.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

He signed with the UFC???


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Going to put the thread in the right forum (general mma) and merge it with the one already there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

stop being super critical of him, he already said that hes at a level 1 out of 10 and can't beat top fighters yet, so hes humble about his skills.. and knows hes an amateur..

secondly, this is awesome.. this guy is the strongest thing on the planet and we get to see him fight instead of throwing cement balls around..

he could literally pick up anyone over his head from any position.. with his hulk power.. and power his way out of any submission... his grip power alone can probably stop nearly everything.


----------

